# VGA and RCA switchbox



## mrpiddly (Sep 10, 2007)

I need to a switchbox or some other device can have will have both a RCA + VGA input and a VGA output. It needs to be able to switch between the RCA and the VGA and output so that the output always travels through the second VGA. 


My question is if any such device exists. If not, could i build my own and how hard would this be. This may not even be possible at all, i dont know alot about display input/outputs.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

What type video is on the RCA connectors? If it is component or composite video, I doubt that it would be compatible with whatever is connected to the VGA connector. If it is RGB (which generally uses BNC connectors) we may be able to find something.


----------



## mrpiddly (Sep 10, 2007)

would this work? 

I need to hook a Composite video cable into it and then be able to switch back and forth between that out put and the pc output.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You need something that converts composite video to VGA, or passes VGA through. I believe something like this will do what you need: http://www.startech.com/Product/ItemDetail.aspx?productid=COMP2VGA&c=US

The one you linked might work too if it will switch between the two inputs.


----------

